

US appoints Howard Schmidt as cybersecurity chief - jaydub
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8427015.stm

======
anigbrowl
This is the 3rd time this has posted. I'm surprised nobody has any opinions.
There's a good bio of him at <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Schmidt> and
he has written a book on cybersecurity ([http://www.amazon.com/Patrolling-
Cyberspace-Lessons-Lifetime...](http://www.amazon.com/Patrolling-Cyberspace-
Lessons-Lifetime-Security/dp/0977689522)) although this is aimed at managers
rather than technicians.

